# Vasectomies?



## Spinelli

I kinda researched it abit but nothing seemed really conclusive, so I ask any fellas here got one? I heard they are cheap at the clinic but nothing I read really said much about long term affects of it. It may be cool now to be blank but if in 10 years I can't get it up or something. Mostly I started considdering it when I saw how birth control affected my partner and how much condoms kinda suck I had enough scares y'know.


----------



## streetrat

for some reason i really thought widerstand was a chick...
o_o'


----------



## Tailz

hahaha. now thats just mean. i dont think i want scissors anywhere near my dick. that kinda scares me. but then again its a personal choice. good luck on the procedure... hope you dont have those long term pains, ouch


----------



## Ravie

yeah you shouldnt judge a person on their avatar. Do you think im a talking sign?


----------



## Ravie

haha awww too bad i changed it...damn! now it realy does look like me!


----------



## streetrat

looked like a girl in the avatar, and there was no sex on her...
i mean his info
so yeah.
i was judging by the avatar.


----------



## Tailz

now that cat face is awesome widerstand... obviously a dude, dont see how people could be confused now hhahah great


----------



## streetrat

yeah the cat face rules
i love cats ^_^
so much
aha


----------



## streetrat

yeah the cat face rules
i love cats ^_^
so much
aha


----------



## finn

I've known two people (at least) who have had the procedure, and it was pretty much successful- no pains or side effects. You just have to be sure that you don't want children popping out of any of your partners because it's not really reversible after a year or so.


----------



## streetrat

seriously though, this double post shit is pissing me off...


----------



## Tailz

man, i just dont think i could go along with a procedure like that, makes me cringe thinkin about it haha. haha, double double


----------



## Tailz

haha, true, altho i dont go to the dentist either. but im not runnin around fuckin everything with two legs, and i think i remember some shit from health class in elementary school haha. more babies?! hell no, i think we got enough of those runnin around heh


----------



## streetrat

i wanna make 100 babies and leave all there mothers. and never talk to or see them ever.
life goal.


----------



## streetrat

and i used the wrong there.. another life goal is to learn how to spell


----------



## Tailz

haha, double...
it isnt doin it to me


----------



## skunkpit

have ya ever gotten your partner to try queens anns lace seeds? it makes the walls of the vagina slippery so the egg cant latch on, safest herbal contraceptive, doesnt work for everyone though, research the shit outa it


----------



## veggieguy12

I gotta second Widerstand, one of the best moves a fella can make. Women I interact with really think it's awesome that a dude is taking charge of the birth-control element and it sets them at ease that they're definitely NOT going to get preggers (_if_ they trust you about the vasectomy).
It's just positive all-around.

I went to this dude in Tampa, FL - Doug Stein - and was in and out w/in 15 min. Of course there would be a super-hot secretary to check-out and pay with... (Talk about a fucking nutcracker!)
No anesthetic put into the sac by needle, it was by high-pressure spray.
A couple toots of that was like a soft finger-flick on the nutsack, and the doc/surgeon was chit-chatting the whole time so it was like nothing, keeping you at ease (or distracted).

There's no scissors, and the old days of having an ice-pak on your nuts are gone; I had only to wear a jock-strap for a couple days and not do any strenuous activity (e.g., football, ditch-digging, sex) for about 4 or 5 days.

There was no swelling or pains.
You can watch a video on his site, vasweb.com.

Guys, get it done, for fuck's sake!
*Six billion "miracles" are enough!*
How about we keep a little of non-human life (beyond that which civilization grows and cages)?


----------



## skiptown

Yes! Vasectomies are awesome! I really have appreciated dudes who have taken the initiative. I know several people who have had this procedure and all but one are very happy with the results. Unfortunately my ex got some long term post vasectomy pain (I think from a sperm granuloma?) and he had to walk with a cane for a few months and took him several years to get back to fucking normally. But I think this is by far in the minority. And remember kids: just cuz yer snipped doesn't mean you shouldn't wrap it up!


----------



## dirty_feet

Hear hear!!!!!


----------



## BrokeWhiteBoy

It's weird. I think about vasectomies and about shit my pants at the thought of someone down there with sharp objects. Yet at the same time I don't think twice about piercings.



Widerstand said:


> What made you think that?


Honestly, for the first two weeks or so I was on StP, I thought you were a chick too. No real reason for it, but I did. I know better now.


Ravie said:


> haha awww too bad i changed it...damn! now it realy does look like me!


That's you? You got a twin that lives in Fresno named Noelle? This chick I know looks almost exactly the same as your avatar.


----------



## Spinelli

queens anns lace seeds I never heard of that, I'll peak around about that. Thanks for the replys, if it's free I'm doing it no doubt. I'm not so scared about pain it's just long term stuff that worries me, I know I don't want kids so no worries there.


----------



## Spinelli

Yeah I know, I had some scares wit mah lady, hell I think like the third time we had sex the condom failed, luckily there is plan B best 50 bucks I ever spent. Hence the want of a vasectomy. I supose if I suddenly stop posting you guys know the anesthesia killed me, I'm gonna look up the closest planned parent hood to me now.


----------



## skunkpit

yeah queens anns lace is the safest..
dont have to shove a copper coil up there
its still just as effective as the rest 99.9%
its the gentlest herb 
though beware research the shit outa it first they look incredibly like poison hemlock.
but i do know some people who have tried / are still using it


----------



## Spinelli

Looks like hemlock? Hmm thats scary, well I think I'm still gonna get the vas, I don't wan't kids and it would make sex less stressful I got an overactive mind and alot of time on my hands. Whenever my girl gets an upset stomach I freak.


----------



## Ravie

I would just like to say that I once dated a guy who got this procedure done and it was VERY comforting to know i wasnt going to get prego wich in turn, made me relax and enjoy the sex more than i normally would worrying about a condom breaking or pills not working. Best outdoor sex especially when you dont have the option of a condom.


----------



## BrokeWhiteBoy

Widerstand said:


> Well as bad as you think it is... It is way worse for a women to have a kid or get an abortion...



I can't argue that at all. Just sharp object in that general area give me anxiety.


----------



## Spinelli

What about testosterone? Do your levels drop? Fucking with your hormones is a bad idea, I know I haven't read anything that says that but one of my friends brought it up, I don't think he knows his shit but still.


----------



## Spinelli

Ok! Well I'm good to go!


----------



## Lint

Got a vasectomy over 4 years ago and have had no adverse reactions. I still shoot a satisfying money shot and experience no pain. It cost me $500 but I figure with the going rate of abortions at $300 I was still saving myself money, and my partner from the trauma of an abortion.
Gentlemen, we need to take control of our sacks and stop overpopulating this planet. If you want a child, by all means adopt one that needs a loving home. There are plenty who need it. But your fucking DNA isn't really that special, so don't think your biological child will be all that awesome. Check out www.vhemt.org


----------



## bikegeek666

as far as queen anne's lace, it also reduces sperm count if eaten by men and has been used as a contraceptive for males for about 2000 years (i've also read 2500). the scientific data is scant (since a lot of people like that to back up traditional uses), but does indicate it decreases sperm, if not killing it all. 

as far as looking like poison hemlock, it does to a certain extent. you can tell the difference, but it's so much easier once it goes to seed--and the seed is what you want. the seed looks like a little spiny football, poison hemlock is smooth. queen anne's lace (aka wild carrot, btw) also has a hairy stem. one of them has purple spots, but i can never remember which. however, wanting the seeds, which are easy to tell, i don't worry about it much.

/dorkout.


----------



## bikegeek666

not always reversible, i forget the odds that it will be. 

it shouldn't affect your sex life, but i hear it affects your ability to do things like ride a bike for about a week, which has held me back since i live on my bike.


----------



## spud

dude bike for a week or kid for a lifetime ive got a group of guys going with me here soon im getting this done asap


----------



## Mouse

no more spermies!

get that shit tied. it's better than the chick having to do it. or having to abort. or ending up with a kid. 


whenever I'm in a group of guys drinking and get annoyed i tend to bust out the scissors and threaten "vasectomies for everyone, fuckers!!!!"


----------



## Spinelli

Well I'll take a free vasectomie from mouse lol. Just be gentle I tend to cry alot!


----------



## katiehabits

STOP POPING OUT BABIES!!
vasectomies are the way to go i think. i've got two friends how have had them done & they have never had a problem with gettin it up or sex drive. the doctor is going to make you wait a year or so before tho to make sure you REALLY want it done; at least that's the way it works in canada.


----------



## bikegeek666

spud said:


> dude bike for a week or kid for a lifetime ive got a group of guys going with me here soon im getting this done asap



yeah, it's just hard to figure out how to live for a week without a bike...it's all i use for transportation and i hate public transit and needing money for that (i usually hardly use money ever at all) and when i'm employed, i just do messenger work. 

i just moved to the bay area, where i am looking for work, and i could take a chance on it being another week before i get work...i dunno.


----------



## dime

streetrat said:


> for some reason i really thought widerstand was a chick...
> o_o'



me too.........woops


----------



## skunkpit

though the world needs awake parents.. someone raised their kid outside for most of the time alone , best kid ever..
as we stop having babies, the giant suburbs are gonna keep pooping them out.. it wont stop..
well then i suppose there will be lots of zombie fat to render down into bio-diesel...


----------



## veggieguy12

Ravie said:


> ...once dated a guy who got this procedure done and it was VERY comforting to know i wasnt going to get prego wich in turn, made me relax and enjoy the sex more...



Y'see?, y'see?!? What did I *tell* you? From a lady herself.
The only other way you get that kind of certainty is anal (and that might sometimes sacrifice comfort). But if it worked for "Virgin" Mary!...


----------



## veggieguy12

*Free beer for the vasectomized!*

I will buy (or steal) a beer for any dude who gets a vasectomy, and those who've had 'em:
Widerstand, Lint, Spinelli, BikeGeek666 (go do it already), Spud.
I'll be in Portland and Seattle in December, then maybe down to the SF Bay/San Jose area.
Maybe we should have a *St*erilized-*P*eoples' party?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-0vnRmej0Q"]YouTube - The stork is the bird of war[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PyexBlqFo-U"]YouTube - The Wit And Wisdom of Cancer[/ame]


----------



## veggieguy12

*Free beer for the vasectomized!*



Widerstand said:


> I knew this whole vasectomy thing would pay off!!!



Well you're still child-free, ain't ya? How's that for a payoff?
And just think of all the protein you've absorbed and haven't lost with every ejaculation!


----------



## bikegeek666

beer?! i drink beer!


----------



## Spinelli

*Free beer for the vasectomized!*



veggieguy12 said:


> I will buy (or steal) a beer for any dude who gets a vasectomy, and those who've had 'em:
> QUOTE]
> Sweet I like my red stripe! I will get mine soon I'm in the works, sooooo woooooooooo beer!


----------



## Spinelli

Lame, I just checked planned parenthood where I have to go and it says vasectomies are in Ann Arbor. Fuck thats an hour drive 1 way for me.


----------



## Cardboard

I walked out of the clinic, and into a bar. A few drinks, some vicodin, and about 1 1/2 hours after the surgery I was riding a tall bike around Oakland. Not the best idea, but didn't make things worse. I was on a bike pretty much through my whole recovery. I even got doored at one point, riding down Broadway in Oakland, wrecked up my knee pretty bad, but my sac was fine.


bikegeek666 said:


> not always reversible, i forget the odds that it will be.
> 
> it shouldn't affect your sex life, but i hear it affects your ability to do things like ride a bike for about a week, which has held me back since i live on my bike.


reverssible odds are 75% no, but consider that if you change you mind in 5-10 years, there will be a lot of advancement in the medical field.


----------



## Cardboard

*Free beer for the vasectomized!*



veggieguy12 said:


> I will buy (or steal) a beer for any dude who gets a vasectomy, and those who've had 'em:
> Widerstand, Lint, Spinelli, BikeGeek666 (go do it already), Spud.
> I'll be in Portland and Seattle in December, then maybe down to the SF Bay/San Jose area.
> Maybe we should have a *St*erilized-*P*eoples' party?


I'm totally taking you up on that-






Note the thumbs up, and shit eating grin.


----------



## Angela

Spinelli said:


> Lame, I just checked planned parenthood where I have to go and it says vasectomies are in Ann Arbor. Fuck thats an hour drive 1 way for me.



An hour in exchange for knowing that you'll never have to worry about becoming some kids daddy. Get your ass to Ann Arbor! I always find it more than a little bizarre when people that can travel across the country can't seem to make one intercity trip or out to the burbs.


----------



## veggieguy12

Widerstand knows I come through on my word.
Cardboard, I got you, son!


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

Man, I had the best birth control ever, I saw my friend who was in a decent band in san francisco, had his own place, and a good job and he knocked some girl up, and now he works grave yard shift at a gas station so he can watch the kid while mommys at work and school, he doesnt really have much of a band any longer, and he lives in her parents house with her...now that Ive found out that planned parent hood does it for free (thanks widerstand) for low income Im gonna get it over with, nothin worse than a screaming baby at two a.m.


----------



## veggieguy12

dirty_rotten_squatter said:


> ...nothin worse than a screaming baby at two a.m.



_Having to breastfeed_ that screaming baby at 2am, when you're super-tired?


----------



## mkirby

I wish female sterilization was as simple as a vasectomy. I might do it anyway, even though it's not. There are too many damn people on this planet, we don't need anymore.


----------



## Matt Derrick

man, when i get to portland, im totally doing this. sign me up!


----------



## wokofshame

damn i used to think it was a good idea, but, your old man having to walk with a cane?
seriously reconsidering it, brah, plus girls get off when you pull out the coathanger a anyway


----------



## veggieguy12

> damn i used to think it was a good idea, but, your old man having to walk with a cane?



???
You lost me, dude.


----------



## mkirby

Yeah, what?




veggieguy12 said:


> ???
> You lost me, dude.


----------



## veggieguy12

Since when do you know about non-train stuff?


----------



## veggieguy12

So who's going to the April 24 meeting in Portland who is owed a beer by me on my pledge?

You may be asked to prove your vasectomy by showing your sac.


----------



## NickCofphee

I would like to get one(I'm pretty sure) but after seeing that pic I got bad phantom pains in my balls and my stomach tightened up. I just don't think I could go through with the actual procedure.


----------



## Uncle Stinky

It's not _that_ bad, I did it in '83... trust me Veg, you don't want to look at my bag...


----------



## veggieguy12

NickCofphee said:


> I would like to get one(I'm pretty sure) but after seeing that pic I got bad phantom pains in my balls and my stomach tightened up. I just don't think I could go through with the actual procedure.



I knew I was gonna do it forever, but I still passed-out *three* times thinkin' about it! (Twice before, and once after.)

But it is an absolute non-issue procedure, takes about four minutes, the doc/urologist will be real quick and simple, my guy was even all chit-chatty and before I could begin to answer his second question he was done. The "recovery' is nothing, either.

My vasectomy is like one of three decent things I've done in my life.

_DO IT._


----------



## wartomods

I am more afraid of stds than babies though


----------



## veggieguy12

wartomods said:


> I am more afraid of stds than babies though



Get your fuckin' priorities straight.

A few more fatal STDs running rampant might leave a bit more of wilderness intact, eh?
We didn't get to 6 billion with a serious STD problem; AIDS is all over Africa, and it doesn't seem to slow the population growth any.

What the hell are you saying, anyway - sterilization only protects you from one of your fears, so it's not good enough, you won't do it? Sure, that makes sense!


----------



## Ravie

i dunno. babies are scary. think of it this way: you will probably get laid more because she will know she doesnt have to stress. or at least thats my view. ide rather have an std than a baby...but im happy i have niether.


----------



## elvagabundo

I always thought Widerstand was a man...Probably from reading his stories on North Bank Fred's site.


----------



## veggieguy12

elvagabundo said:


> I always thought Widerstand was a man...Probably from reading his stories on North Bank Fred's site.



Yes, Widerstand's a "He".
What the hell are you referring to, what makes you think otherwise?
If it's an avatar pic - it's best not to assume the person shown is the user. Confusion of identity by avatar image has been discussed before.


----------



## Lint

Gender aside, Wider will scoop up your change as it falls out of your pocket. Zing!

But seriously, preventing pregnancy has a host of positive outcomes. Not only are you saving the Earth, you're saving your freedom. All that bullshit about "babies are magical" neglects to bring up the real ramifications of breeding. You will be obliged to care for your new human or be labeled a douche nozzle. Do you really want to be tied down for 18 years? And you thought taking care of that dog was a pain...

Not to say folks who do reproduce are bad. Fuck, if anyone should be raising the next generation it should be free thinkers. I bet Arrow's kid turns out to be an awesome person. But maybe it isn't for you. So buck up young camper. Get that vasectomy, adopt if you really want a screaming brat, and shoot your load like a rodeo cowboy. Blank!


----------



## dirty_feet

Lint said:


> Gender aside, Wider will scoop up your change as it falls out of your pocket. Zing!
> 
> But seriously, preventing pregnancy has a host of positive outcomes. Not only are you saving the Earth, you're saving your freedom. All that bullshit about "babies are magical" neglects to bring up the real ramifications of breeding. You will be obliged to care for your new human or be labeled a douche nozzle. Do you really want to be tied down for 18 years? And you thought taking care of that dog was a pain...
> 
> Not to say folks who do reproduce are bad. Fuck, if anyone should be raising the next generation it should be free thinkers. I bet Arrow's kid turns out to be an awesome person. But maybe it isn't for you. So buck up young camper. Get that vasectomy, adopt if you really want a screaming brat, and shoot your load like a rodeo cowboy. Blank!



AHHHH!H!!!!! HAAhAhaAHahAhahaAHAAAaaaaaaAA!!!!!!!!!! AHHH!!! WHEW!!! Wheweww....shhewww...shooooo...ahhh..sshhhh....UGH. That was beautiful. Nice campaigning there.


----------



## veggieguy12

*Ancient No-Surgery Method*

So, I recently stumbled across this no-surgery technique for male sterilization.

It seems to work 100% at preventing pregnancy, in all known cases, but *it's not a vasectomy*! 
(Incidentally, it even has a high success rate in preventing _sex_.)

*It's free, simple, reversible and can be re-done at any time.*
Here, I demonstrate:


----------



## Ravie

holy shit. i CANT LOOK AWAY!


----------



## veggieguy12

My offer still stands!


----------



## sprout

I don't suppose any girls here have gotten the ol' tubes tied?
I have done a great deal of research on it, not as easy to get as a vasectomy.
However, if anyone happens to have information or experience with the procedure, I would appreciate the extra information.


----------



## Atilla the Hun

Anyone here actually _want_ to have kids? Cause I do. No scissors near my balls thank you very much.


----------



## wartomods

i want to have kids.


----------



## Mouse

^ i still haven't fully decided that one.

I want to have kids, but I don't know if I want to make a new kid of my own. adoption seems like a great idea but I doubt they'd let a person like me have a kid. I've kinda settled on being a foster parent one day. I don't want to ruin my chances of having my own lil fucked up offspring one day, if i feel the need. but I will not decide now.


----------



## wartomods

Chop The Dick by Castratus Henrique


----------



## veggieguy12

Overshoot: The Ecological Basis of Revolutionary Change -- William R. Catton
How Many People Can the Earth Support? -- Joel E. Cohen
The Population Fix: Breaking America's Addiction to Population Growth -- Edward C. Hartman
Limits to Growth: The 30-Year Update -- DH Meadows, J. Randers, DL Meadows
The Population Explosion -- Paul & Anne Ehrlich
The Dominant Animal: Human Evolution and the Environment -- Paul & Anne Ehrlich


----------



## veggieguy12

[double-post]


----------



## RenegadeGypsy

sprout said:


> I don't suppose any girls here have gotten the ol' tubes tied?
> I have done a great deal of research on it, not as easy to get as a vasectomy.
> However, if anyone happens to have information or experience with the procedure, I would appreciate the extra information.




yeah, i'd like to too but know nothing about it...


----------



## roadbike

I'm all for a Sterilized Peoples party. The hysto was one of the best moves I ever made, though it took a fair bit longer to heal then this would have. Ahhh gender fail.


----------



## Spinelli

Finally got mine this summer, I just have not had internet access to post.


----------



## Rash L

so.. I've wanted to get my tubes tied since I was 24... they told me I couldnt do it until I was at least 25 or had a kid. A bunch of insurance prompted doctor switching later... I am again coming back to look into it at age 26. My new (current) doctor suggested I get an IUD/IUS, and that I would have to go next door and see another doctor and basically beg for it since they are against inserting them if you havent given birth, due to the fact that your cervix wouldnt easily allow for insertion....and since a rare side-effect can be sterilization (not that I care!), they also want you to have a kid -- JUST IN CASE. After reading a couple horror stories, I'm back to wanting to tubal ligation. Now I just have to beg a doctor or 2 to look into the whole thing seriously.


----------



## veggieguy12

Spinelli said:


> Finally got mine this summer, I just have not had internet access to post.



You, sir, are owed a beer! (If that's your thing, or something else if it's not.)
I'm a man of my word.



roadbike said:


> ...The hysto was one of the best moves I ever made, though it took a fair bit longer to heal then this would have. Ahhh gender fail.



Oh!, you too get an I.O.U. for a beverage of choice as offered to anyone getting a vasectomy. Same holds for *sprout* and *RenegadeGypsy*, if they should get sterilized. Best of luck, perseverance!



Rash L said:


> so.. I've wanted to get my tubes tied since I was 24... they told me I couldnt do it until I was at least 25 or had a kid. A bunch of insurance prompted doctor switching later... I am again coming back to look into it at age 26. My new (current) doctor suggested I get an IUD/IUS, and that I would have to go next door and see another doctor and basically beg for it since they are against inserting them if you havent given birth, due to the fact that your cervix wouldnt easily allow for insertion....and since a rare side-effect can be sterilization (not that I care!), they also want you to have a kid -- JUST IN CASE. After reading a couple horror stories, I'm back to wanting to tubal ligation. Now I just have to beg a doctor or 2 to look into the whole thing seriously.



Tell them you've had a couple abortions despite using birth control pills and condoms, and that you've _NEVER_ wanted to have children, ever. This might nudge them in your favor. Pester them, seriously, make a visit every week to the same place and see the Doc personally about it. How long can they brush you off?

I got discouraged when I went at 26, but I told them something similar to this - which is not far from true for me - and they relented. And a pal of mine got his vasectomy at 21 by being persistent and bothersome, which is pretty bold (or stupid), considering they were soon cutting at his balls.


----------



## Spinelli

veggieguy12 said:


> You, sir, are owed a beer! (If that's your thing, or something else if it's not.)
> I'm a man of my word.


Sweet PBR or red stripe please thank you!


----------



## Gypsybones

this thread was very comforting, I have always thought about doing it but never got to talk to anyone about how everything went/felt after. 
hey winder (or anyone) do you know if Planned Parenthood will do it for free nationally or is it only certain states?


----------



## Billy Blankets

Vasectomies! Way to go Widerstand. Taking care of business is sexy. 

For anyone thinking of using wild carrot seeds please be carefull. I have found way more folklore/myth than actual credible information on it, and I know one person who was using it and concieved. We had a joke in this herb school I went to that went like this: What do you call someone who uses wild carrot as birth control? 

Pregnant. 

Yikes. I would love to believe it works, but I need some harder facts. 

Has anyone heard of Neem oil? 
I have heard some excellent things about it. Supposedly, men can take it internally in capsuls as a regular supplement and it impoblizes sperm. It also stimulates the heck out of your immune system and after you stop taking it you become fertile again. I think it intriuges me because it's a birth control method where the male assumes responsibility, and like I said, taking care of business is such a turn on to me. I also think it can be used in women. If anyones got personal experience I'd love to hear. I'm just getting into the Fertility awareness Method myself. I was on birth control for 3 months and it SUCKED. 

anyhow some starter links:
http://www.sisterzeus.com/neem.html

http://www.birth-control-comparison.info/fam.htm

shop around and be careful.


----------



## JahDucky

veggieguy12 said:


> Guys, get it done, for fuck's sake!
> *Six billion "miracles" are enough!*
> How about we keep a little of non-human life (beyond that which civilization grows and cages)?




Haha. I love how you call it ""miracles"". I call my "miracle" a surprise party(its no miracle I got pregnant but boy howdy was it a surprise!)


----------



## veggieguy12

Well, it's not my term... more what I gather a lot of people said through the last century.
To my mind, _miracles_, by definition, ought to be a lil' more uncommon than human reproduction is and has been.


----------



## Mor

I got clipped on the 6th of March! 

I'm patiently waiting for the 8 week period to be over so I can go and get my sploodge tested for any survivors. 

Two more weeks and then I can throw the rubbers away. wahoo!


----------



## logan714

i agree with getting sniped The only reason i'm not i was celpent for 5 years before i met my wife 9 years ago she wanted kids We had 2 then they made her have a c cession so it was like who going to do it and my answer was Well there all ready there with you so have them clip the tubes 

i cant see me fucking anyone other than my wife 

If i was alone it would be self service 

l


----------



## Eviscerate

there are charities in ceratin countries that will pay you to get vasectomies.
/n/ - News and World Events - Thread 26261


----------



## veggieguy12

the cost of getting a passport and traveling out of the USA and into a far-poorer country simply to avoid the cost of vasectomy ($300, in my case) - all while there are state-funded coverages one can receive, in most states and with the effort of trying for it - eh, thanks for the info, but it doesn't seem cost/time effective.


----------



## MrD

Eviscerate said:


> there are charities in ceratin countries that will pay you to get vasectomies.
> /n/ - News and World Events - Thread 26261


 


veggieguy12 said:


> the cost of getting a passport and traveling out of the USA and into a far-poorer country simply to avoid the cost of vasectomy ($300, in my case) - all while there are state-funded coverages one can receive, in most states and with the effort of trying for it - eh, thanks for the info, but it doesn't seem cost/time effective.


 
eehh, I think that he was simply stating this, not suggesting it


----------



## wokofshame

I wanted to update and Bump this thread as I've been doing a little research on where to get one for free, and am about to get my free one scheduled.
I went to a Planned Parenthood in Sioux Falls SD and they told me they had nothing to do with them, so I caution you against relying on them even though their website will say they offer "Men's Services". Call ahead

A former member of this site had his done thru them in Portland OR but I believe only the consultation was at PP, the actual surgery is at a contracted urologist generally.
The simpler way, I found, is to get one funded thru health insurance. Most state plans will let you get it completely free.
Under the age of 21 you should be able to receive Medicaid (free insurance) in many states, also if you are disabled and over 21 (or over 65). Under 18, you probably won't be able to have the vasectomy paid for, however. Over 21, you have a few states to go to for free health insurance. Simply list your address as "Homeless" and apply for it at the same time as your SNAP(food benefits). It'll probably be the same form, just check an extra box.

Washington state has not only free health insurance, but a specific family planning program called "Take Charge" that will fund your vasectomy. This is the option I'm pursuing.

Denver CO-You can get one funded thru Tri-County Health Dep't

Orlando FL- Marion County Health Dept pays for them

MOST STATES DO NOT HAVE FREE HEALTH INSURANCE IF YOU ARE 21-65 AND NOT DISABLED OR PREGNANT. You need to do your research on this one.
I got insurance in Oregon a few years ago, but they now have a waiting list.
Massachusetts has free health insurance, they are a great option.

Wherever you have it done, it'll probably have to be in the state your insurance is from, and there will be a 30-day waiting period. First your consultation (real quick and they give you some glossy pamphlets) then a month later the real deal.


----------



## plagueship

getting a vasectomy was one of the few most awesomest decisions of my life. they gave me a local anesthetic and i was awake the whole time (took like 15 minutes). sore as hell for about a week, in a month i was good as new.

"like a rodeo cowboy" - totally going to steal that.

anyway yeah do your research, especially for the wanerin types it shouldnt be too hard to find somewhere you can get it for free. sterilizing poor people is always a good investment for the state, there's no future cost for welfare babies, education, jail time, etc.

i don't mean to judge "breeders"; it's a personal choice; but personally, not only am i not interested in having kids but i think it's a little cruel (to everyone) to bring more human beings into this overcrowded, fucked up mess of a world. i know it's in our "biological urges/instincts", but i don't personally want to put my instincts totally in front of my logical mind, and i know a lot of anarchists/hippies/etc think their kids are going to save the world, but personally... i feel pretty meh about that idea for any number of reasons... i wont go on, just sayin.


----------



## pigpen

plagueship said:


> . i know a lot of anarchists/hippies/etc think their kids are going to save the world, but personally... i feel pretty meh about that idea for any number of reasons... i wont go on, just sayin.



I've heard the argument of children having an increased probability of radicalization if their parent(s) are anarchist/radical/whatever, but have met a family where the mother of two girls ended up with one who was the coolest and possibly most intelligent 11 year old I've ever met and another who (as the anarchist mama herself put it) did not "play for the team".

I've nothing to hold against people who choose to breed, but do have ideological reservations regarding such.

and the idea that there's some sort of radical genetic predisposition is fucking silly.


----------



## DaisyDoom

All of you need to convince my husband haha.


----------



## outskirts

I just went and had it done this summer. I went to Planned Parenthood, filled out some paperwork, talked to a doc there, got an appointment, went back on the day I was scheduled and had it done. I was bruised for 1 week and sore for 2 weeks but completely back to normal in a month. He had to give me a little more anesthetic while half way through(ouch), but I've been through a hell of a lot worse. It didn't cost me anything either since I'm broke as a joke.

I have no desire to be either a father or some chump paying a check.
It was one of the best choices I've ever made.


----------



## outskirts

plagueship said:


> i don't mean to judge "breeders"; it's a personal choice; but personally, not only am i not interested in having kids but i think it's a little cruel (to everyone) to bring more human beings into this overcrowded, fucked up mess of a world. i know it's in our "biological urges/instincts", but i don't personally want to put my instincts totally in front of my logical mind, and i know a lot of anarchists/hippies/etc think their kids are going to save the world, but personally... i feel pretty meh about that idea for any number of reasons... i wont go on, just sayin.



Yeah I think the world is seriously overcrowded and this overcrowding is the root of A LOT of other world problems, so yeah, I kinda also had ideological reasons to have it done. But plain and simple I just don't want all of what comes along with having kids, it's just not for me either.


----------



## wokofshame

Just got it done! Was back to work picking apples the next day, worked a little slow, then back to full speed day after that.
All I did for post care was bag ice for 9 hours, 2 vicodins, then 6 aspirins over a day and a half. They gave me scrip for 10 5mg vics but i had to pay for the pills since Take Charge wouldn't cover them
GET IT DONE! It is so damn easy it ain't funny.
NO kids! Hell yeah. No "my period is late and I'm worried" ever again. Travel til death!!!!!XXX

PS Ever felt a spaghetti noodle sliding down your throat as u swallowed it? Thats what it feels like when the doc pulls some on your vas deferens to get slack be able to tie the knot in it. So weird! The actual cutting of tubes, however is painless, just minorly uncomfortable and pinchy feeling.
I thought they were just being clamped when he cut them, thats how painless it is


----------



## Earth

wow, after reading some of this I can honestly thank God that mine no longer works after the last ordeal - oops - I mean relationship - that I endured.

This process of 'operation operation snip and tie snip and tie' (**circle jerks) takes courage and guts....
A BIG Right On!! though to anyone who gets it done, as I'd be too afraid.

Then again, with me it doesn't matter anyway - as again - I am broken anyway


----------



## trash diver

I had the procedure done almost 7 years ago. It does not affect or decrease the pleasure of intercourse.If you decide to do it,a bag of frozen peas helps a lot! ( after the procedure, i mean)


----------



## shanwich

i got my tubes tied for free in delta colorado when i was 22 - june 2010 . i have never had children . i had to sign a form and wait 30 days to make sure i really wanted to go threw with it . it was free!


----------



## outskirts

It was the best investment that I ever made! And it didn't cost me a damn thing either!


----------



## Kim Chee

No vasectomy here. I think that if $ were an issue, then maybe you should fly a sign
asking for $ for a vasectomy. If you get rich, I want half. (or 10%, I'm not your wife)


----------



## Keith2

Basically I advice you against getting a vasectomy because the testicles produce hormones that are essential to the body and by getting a vasectomy you are interfering with the transfer of those hormones to the body.


----------



## Cardboard

Keith2 said:


> Basically I advice you against getting a vasectomy because the testicles produce hormones that are essential to the body and by getting a vasectomy you are interfering with the transfer of those hormones to the body.


You're wrong. Misinformed, or however, you don't know what you are talking about. Do some research.
" Vasectomy is not castration, and sterility does not mean impotence. The testicles still produce hormones affecting masculinity (e.g., sex drive, deep voice, facial hair). These hormones continue flowing throughout your bloodstream."
"Vasectomy does not affect your hormones, orgasm or ejaculation so there is no reason for it to have a negative impact on your sex life."
"Vasectomy will not alter or affect the production of male hormones that occur in the testicles. These hormones are released into the blood stream directly."
"Most of us think, if you cut anything near my gonads, it's bound to negatively impact my testosterone. Interestingly enough, there are quite a few studies showing the opposite: a slight increase in testosterone."


----------



## Origen

Lint said:


> Got a vasectomy over 4 years ago and have had no adverse reactions. I still shoot a satisfying money shot and experience no pain. It cost me $500 but I figure with the going rate of abortions at $300 I was still saving myself money, and my partner from the trauma of an abortion.
> Gentlemen, we need to take control of our sacks and stop overpopulating this planet. If you want a child, by all means adopt one that needs a loving home. There are plenty who need it. But your fucking DNA isn't really that special, so don't think your biological child will be all that awesome. Check out www.vhemt.org



Wow, the vhemt.org page is indeed radical!! I guess their philosophy makes sense sort of ....although getting castrated might speed things up!!


----------



## Kal

I like condoms and I hate doctors so I will stick with condoms.


----------



## Origen

Speaking of neutering.. there is a whole "alternative male" movement. Surely too radical idea for most people on here. The idea is that it's not just having kids that is the problem, but the urges, aggression and distraction that are the problem. So this doctor in Atlanta is apparently making a fortune creating " Alternative Males" ;
http://www.grsatlanta1.com/?gclid=CP7HqILByMICFe7m7Aodex4A9w#!procedures/c1jm9


----------



## MamaSow

veggieguy12 said:


> I gotta second Widerstand, one of the best moves a fella can make. Women I interact with really think it's awesome that a dude is taking charge of the birth-control element and it sets them at ease that they're definitely NOT going to get preggers (_if_ they trust you about the vasectomy).
> It's just positive all-around.
> 
> I went to this dude in Tampa, FL - Doug Stein - and was in and out w/in 15 min. Of course there would be a super-hot secretary to check-out and pay with... (Talk about a fucking nutcracker!)
> No anesthetic put into the sac by needle, it was by high-pressure spray.
> A couple toots of that was like a soft finger-flick on the nutsack, and the doc/surgeon was chit-chatting the whole time so it was like nothing, keeping you at ease (or distracted).
> 
> There's no scissors, and the old days of having an ice-pak on your nuts are gone; I had only to wear a jock-strap for a couple days and not do any strenuous activity (e.g., football, ditch-digging, sex) for about 4 or 5 days.
> 
> There was no swelling or pains.
> You can watch a video on his site, vasweb.com.
> 
> Guys, get it done, for fuck's sake!
> *Six billion "miracles" are enough!*
> How about we keep a little of non-human life (beyond that which civilization grows and cages)?



This ..... 

And for a male bodied one to take at least some of the contraception responsibility is a big deal (a woman still has anxiety about pregnancy with condoms). This non-invasive method seems like it would really clear up a lot of male bodied concerns about cuts, scissors, snips etc. 

Another often unsung bonus is that sex/love making is actually better with a male bodied partner with a vasectomy. I have had a couple of lovers who had vasectomies and I will say that knowing I couldn't get pregnant meant I relaxed and opened up more. As a result, our sexing was more intimate and hotter.


----------



## AlwaysLost

MamaSow said:


> This .....
> 
> And for a male bodied one to take at least some of the contraception responsibility is a big deal (a woman still has anxiety about pregnancy with condoms). This non-invasive method seems like it would really clear up a lot of male bodied concerns about cuts, scissors, snips etc.
> 
> Another often unsung bonus is that sex/love making is actually better with a male bodied partner with a vasectomy. I have had a couple of lovers who had vasectomies and I will say that knowing I couldn't get pregnant meant I relaxed and opened up more. As a result, our sexing was more intimate and hotter.



Noninvasive my ass..its like diffusing a bomb...what if they cut the red wire instead of the blue one. Pulling out that's noninvasive.


----------



## Escaper

Ive thought about a vasectomy before and did a fair bit of research last year on it. I found some horrifying accounts of enduring pain after the procedure. Apparantly 1% of guys who get it done have pain so bad that they want to off themselves. And it never goes away and no one knows how to fix it. 

Fucking scary shit. Heres a bit about it:

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Post-vasectomy_pain_syndrome

So I dont kniw about you but I decided not to risk it. 

Then I found out about this thing being developed called vasalgel, which sounds awesome! Here's their site:

https://www.parsemus.org/projects/vasalgel/

The big difference with vasalgel is that instead of cutting the tube they inject a gel which allows fluid to pass through but not sperm which solves the issue of chronic pain (apparantly, we'll have to wait and see). This gel can also be removed with another injection meaning its not permanent. Atm they seem to be in clinical trial period but hopefully it'll become available in the next few years.

The other really cool thing about it is that the company isn't focused on money, they are focused on population control. You can read up on their website about how they wont be trying to make a buvk out of this thing and the cost of the procedure will be based on your income so that those with hugher income will pay more helping to offset the cheap price for low income people.


----------



## Odin

Vasectomies are fuckin retarded so is tieing tubes. 
One of the greatest thrills of sex is knowing you may procreate... 
that does not discount the simple intimacy factors... and pure getting off... 

but voluntary neutering/spaying is just animal control for humans

don't worry if you think your not worthy of it... all life is magic as fuck. And I'm no religitard. (to emphasize tard) simply be responsible. with your gametes. 

also fuck overpopulation.... yea its crazy yea it could go wrong but the fucking solution is right in front of us. Space. And ALL ITS RESOURCES>
stop fearmongering to keep the masses in check... humanity has a penchant to fix shit and progress at the event horizon after all...

our solar sytem can sustain countless more habitats and teraform projects. 


there are plenty of people born without the capability to have children... giving up that privilege seems like awaste

to be clear not saying you have to use it... just make smart choices... 

plus you never know... 

in the middle of that love making session you both may just scream LETS MAKE A BABY!!! ::eyepatch::

How awkward if you've been surgically altered lol ::drinkingbuddy::


----------



## AlwaysLost

Odin said:


> Vasectomies are fuckin retarded so is tieing tubes.
> One of the greatest thrills of sex is knowing you may procreate...
> that does not discount the simple intimacy factors... and pure getting off...
> 
> but voluntary neutering/spaying is just animal control for humans
> 
> don't worry if you think your not worthy of it... all life is magic as fuck. And I'm no religitard. (to emphasize tard) simply be responsible. with your gametes.
> 
> also fuck overpopulation.... yea its crazy yea it could go wrong but the fucking solution is right in front of us. Space. And ALL ITS RESOURCES>
> stop fearmongering to keep the masses in check... humanity has a penchant to fix shit and progress at the event horizon after all...
> 
> our solar sytem can sustain countless more habitats and teraform projects.
> 
> 
> there are plenty of people born without the capability to have children... giving up that privilege seems like awaste
> 
> to be clear not saying you have to use it... just make smart choices...
> 
> plus you never know...
> 
> in the middle of that love making session you both may just scream LETS MAKE A BABY!!! ::eyepatch::
> 
> How awkward if you've been surgically altered lol ::drinkingbuddy::



Or just date older women like me lol


----------



## BrisVatne

alright so knox county might still have a standing order that if an inmate signs up for a vasectomy they get a reduced sentence. however I've also heard that due to great demand (38 guys in some hick county) they've already discontinued the program for tte year. link. http://wate.com/2017/07/21/tennessee-judge-offers-vasectomy-option-to-reduce-sentences/
"an order in May in White County. Any inmate that signs up for a free vasectomy can get an entire month taken off their sentence"


----------



## Matt Derrick

Odin said:


> Vasectomies are fuckin retarded so is tieing tubes.
> One of the greatest thrills of sex is knowing you may procreate...
> that does not discount the simple intimacy factors... and pure getting off...
> 
> but voluntary neutering/spaying is just animal control for humans
> 
> don't worry if you think your not worthy of it... all life is magic as fuck. And I'm no religitard. (to emphasize tard) simply be responsible. with your gametes.
> 
> also fuck overpopulation.... yea its crazy yea it could go wrong but the fucking solution is right in front of us. Space. And ALL ITS RESOURCES>
> stop fearmongering to keep the masses in check... humanity has a penchant to fix shit and progress at the event horizon after all...
> 
> our solar sytem can sustain countless more habitats and teraform projects.
> 
> 
> there are plenty of people born without the capability to have children... giving up that privilege seems like awaste
> 
> to be clear not saying you have to use it... just make smart choices...
> 
> plus you never know...
> 
> in the middle of that love making session you both may just scream LETS MAKE A BABY!!! ::eyepatch::
> 
> How awkward if you've been surgically altered lol ::drinkingbuddy::



^ this whole post is moronic as hell. just because you get a sexual thrill from possibly getting someone pregnant doesn't mean the rest of us do. i also disagree with just about everything else you said to the point where i just don't know what to say...


----------



## Odin

Matt Derrick said:


> ^ this whole post is moronic as hell. just because you get a sexual thrill from possibly getting someone pregnant doesn't mean the rest of us do. i also disagree with just about everything else you said to the point where i just don't know what to say...



Yea I didn't write it very well... 

By great thrill I meant like a shared enjoyment being with someone that has that same idea in mind to procreate. . . I also understand there are people with no interest in having kids. I guess I was not trying to talk to them.

Overall.. I was posting under the influence a bit ::cigar::

Still I just don't like the idea of surgical sterilization... its just a visceral reaction.

Plus were on the edge of nuclear war... the wastelands gonna need breeders Max!! ::mask::


----------

